# anyone here ever got tired of guitar laden music and took a break



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Poppular music is moslty guitar laden if you forget hip-hop.

Than i fought jeez em , eventually too mutch guitar music can be annoying, i need variety , what about you guys?

Ever got tired of rock or metal because guitar laden...

So this why classical music take most of my listening time.I mention to you guys a gentelman called Josef van Wissem is music is like a breath of fresh air, this is pop(well losely said naively said) i enjoy
since it's mostly neo lute music, still sound ancient, but it as it's flavoring of it's own.

What about you folks ever got tired of guitar as an instrument for a while?

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Guitar is one of my favorite instruments to listen to. More often, I'll be listening to a string quartet or symphony and think to myself, "I'd love to hear this arranged and transcribed for electric guitar!" I have not yet reached a stage of being tired of guitar music.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Poppular music is moslty guitar laden if you forget hip-hop.
> 
> Than i fought jeez em , eventually too mutch guitar music can be annoying, i need variety , what about you guys?
> 
> ...


I listen to classical, rock mostly from 60's to the early 90's and country. I do not listen to only one genre of music.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like guitars, but I like them *with* other types of sound - voices, violins, flutes. Usually in folk music sessions, the guitar is very useful giving depth to the sound. In the pop songs of the 1960s - my heyday - the guitar had its little instrumental in the middle, which I enjoyed, but the main focus was on the song, and other sounds such as orchestral strings, girl choruses, or mouth organs occasionally appeared.

These songs only ever lasted 3 minutes, so even if it was an electric guitar instrumental, I didn't really get sick of it.

So no - I can't say I do get sick of the guitar. It's a very useful instrument.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

About 90% of the time the only guitar I listen to is jazz guitar and it's a bit more mellow than rock guitar. When I do listen to rock guitar it's a nice change.


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

I listen to a lot of stuff, so it's hard to get sick of any particular thing (such as guitar solos :lol: )

That being said, at one point all I listened to for several months was ambient electronic music, so it can happen. 

Guitar is great, no need to stab it :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I live in Nashville. You can't walk two feet without tripping on a guitar. Am I sick of guitars? To quote Joyce's Ulysses, "Yes I said yes I am Yes."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am very fond of the electric guitar in rock and pop. I find it vastly expressive and enormously versatile. A moving, plangent guitar interlude in many rock songs are often the highlight of the song, or certainly a powerful engine in delivering the emotional thrust--I'm thinking of Eric Clapton's cover of Jimi's _Little Wing_ on the Layla album or Neil Young's _Cortez the Killer_ on Live Rust--how can one tire of that? And that's just one aspect of the guitar's ability. An amazing instrument! One can no more tire of a guitar than one can tire of piano or violin, in the ordinary sense of this discussion. Of course there is also a paean of praise I could sing for loads more genres of guitar artistry--flamenco guitar, anyone?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I am very fond of the electric guitar in rock and pop. I find it vastly expressive and enormously versatile. A moving, plangent guitar interlude in many rock songs are often the highlight of the song, or certainly a powerful engine in delivering the emotional thrust--I'm thinking of Eric Clapton's cover of Jimi's _Little Wing_ on the Layla album or Neil Young's _Cortez the Killer_ on Live Rust--how can one tire of that? And that's just one aspect of the guitar's ability. An amazing instrument! One can no more tire of a guitar than one can tire of piano or violin, in the ordinary sense of this discussion. Of course there is also a paean of praise I could sing for loads more genres of guitar artistry--flamenco guitar, anyone?


Why yes, thank you. I like these two gentlemen quite a bit. Perfect background music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ahhh, flamenco guitar as background music. My own preference is for the flamenco guitarist working as the essential accompanist--the original and formerly exclusive role of the guitarist--complementing the singer and helping draw out the essence of the flamenco form being sung. Here is an example: Camarón de la Isla sings a classic _siguiriya_ made famous by Manuel Torres. Camarón is accompanied by Paco Cepero, with guitarist Paco de Lucía and singer Turronero sitting by:


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, 'thankfully' I'm a child of my time, so, when I'm sick of guitar or violin, there's Kraftwerk, Yazoo, Eurythmics, Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark, New Order and others I forgot to mention.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Guitar is for me - the more distorted the better, but guitar solo's if not done well can be too much

but no one can beat nigel


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I never got tired of the guitar in rock music. But I don't understand the thread idea at all. I'd say we hardly had any guitar in popular music for the last 25 years, since the rise of rap, house, techno, dance and hiphop that dominated radio for 20 years. I'm glad things are improving the last 5 years. 

We also never hear a decent drum solo anymore.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I've also never understood about these DJ's. Why are they so popular - more popular than real bands that make real music - and why do we include what they do into our definition of music. It should be called dance accompaniment and that is hardly music (or at the most the music is secondary to the act). Rap should be called poetry enforcement and is hardly music as well, it's rhythmic poetry. Nothing wrong with it if you like it though but where's my music?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The art of dance is the closest relative of the art of music and yet it's biggest foe.

If you want to quote me on that you'll have to PM me for my real name, ha ha.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Good dance/trance/house/techno music = good dance/trance/house/techno music. It will not go away no matter how much you complain. 
It's modern pop music that's crap, the stuff that's in the hit charts.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I was never a fan of guitar laden rock music to begin with, but it's usually the vocals I really don't like or care about. I care even less for the words they are singing. I don't even listen to them. I do like some rock songs with a good guitar solo, by Pink Floyd, Dire Straits etc, but I'm very picky. I don't like heavy distortion and find it very tiresome on the ears.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Being born in 1965, coming of age in the eighties; I listened to guitar driven rock a lot. Even play electric guitar myself (well, I do own one...) Realy like it and I sure don't want to dis rock, but boy was I glad that house and other assorted electronics came about. Some fresh air, something new. In my view the electronic dance music scene was a bigger revolution in pop music (and society in general) than the punk movement.
So yes, I do get tired of guitars and rock every now and then, but I always return to it. And no way I will get rid of my rock albums. How can one tire of this: Clapton isn't God; Ian Hunter is !


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> I never got tired of the guitar in rock music. But I don't understand the thread idea at all. I'd say we hardly had any guitar in popular music for the last 25 years, since the rise of rap, house, techno, dance and hiphop that dominated radio for 20 years. I'm glad things are improving the last 5 years.
> 
> We also never hear a decent drum solo anymore.


I totally agree. The reason that I can't listen to contemporary pop is that one can not hear a single guitar in it. I was young in the 80's when all pop artists banned the guitar so even when I was young I could only listen to pop from before the 80's. In the 90's the guitar came back so then I liked contemporary pop/rock for a while but since the new millenium the guitar seems to be definitely banned from pop/rock so I never listen to contemporary pop anymore. Pop/rock without guitar simply sucks.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Poppular music is moslty guitar laden if you forget hip-hop.
> 
> Than i fought jeez em , eventually too mutch guitar music can be annoying, i need variety , what about you guys?
> 
> ...


I GOT TIRED OF IT!

I play guitar and I am a decent guitarist. I took lesson with one of the best guitarists in my country. However, I got tired of playing and hearing the instrument. That's why I got into classical music and experimental electronic music. Also, free jazz.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Those of you that are bored with guitar should not worry. The handwriting is on the wall.

https://qz.com/1013293/rock-and-roll-is-dead-sales-of-fender-and-gibson-electric-guitars-prove-it/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...f-the-electric-guitar/?utm_term=.d9d3df69886f

https://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2012/jun/29/readers-panel-guitar-music

https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobbyo...of-the-electric-guitar-in-music/#1955d1cc2295

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/is-guitar-music-dying.82306/


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)




----------

